# Autres langages > Python > GUI >  Modliser un rseau en Python.

## Titiful

Bonjour,

       Je suis lve en classe prparatoire scientifique, et je fais appel  vos connaissances en Python, pour m'indiquer comment crer un graphe ou plus prcisment un rseau grce  Python, si vous avez quelques ides.
J'aimerais ensuite m'en servir pour faire des calculs de "flots".

Voici la faon dont on peut noter un rseau nomm [tex]R[/tex]: [tex]R(V;\overrightarrow{E},s,p,c)[/tex].
O, [tex]V[/tex] est l'ensemble des sommets du rseau.
[tex]\overrightarrow{E}[/tex] est l'ensemble des artes, orientes (d'o la flche). 
[tex]s[/tex] reprsente la *source* du rseau. (Sommet de "dpart").
[tex]p[/tex] reprsente le *puit* (sommet "d'arrive"). 

Je ne sais pas s'il est possible, une fois ces donnes rentres, de reprsenter graphiquement ce rseau. (Sans que ce soit un programme excessivement long ). Je parle de "longueur" car ce serait un programme compris dans mon rapport de TIPE (Travaux d'Intiative Personnelle Encadre), si j'arrive  aboutir  quelque chose de correct.


Par la suite, je comptais faire un programme de calcul du flot maximal d'un rseau, j'ai trouv un modle d'algorithme correspondant. Il est dj assez long, alors sous Python, je ne sais pas ce que cela donnera ? 
Avec le faible bagage que je peux avoir en Python, j'ai pens  des listes pour regrouper les donnes du rseau et pour pouvoir y faire appel facilement dans l'algorithme de calcul du flot... 
Et c'est  ce sujet que porte mon interrogation, est ce qu'en utilisant un outil comme des listes pour stocker ces donnes, permettrait galement  de reprsenter graphiquement le rseaux. 

Voici ce que j'aimerais obtenir:




Merci d'avance pour votre aide.  ::): 


P.S.: pour ceux qui se demande pourquoi spcialement en Python ? Simplement, parce que c'est le langage au programme dans la filire MPSI dans laquelle je suis, et que je n'en connais pas d'autres.

Je le suis dj un peu renseign, on m'a parl de la bibliothque NetworkX, qui est une bibliothque supplmentaire  installer. Je ne la connais pas plus que a. Peut tre y a-t-il d'autres moyens ne ncessitant pas d'outils "extrieurs".

----------


## deusyss

Salut,

Jette un coup d'oeil  graphiz, je pense que cela correspond  tes attentes

----------

